

Ask HN: What is your biggest gripe with Voxer? - boomaga


======
ColinWright
* Never heard of it.

* Looked it up

* Checked out the web page

* Can see no compelling case for it

~~~
boomaga
>* Can see no compelling case for it

Why is that? Curious

~~~
ColinWright
Why would I use it?

    
    
        With a push of a button, you can
        instantly talk to individuals or
        entire groups.
    

So no matter what I'm doing, or how deep inside a problem I might be, one of
my group can disturb me at any moment with no warning? Consider:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25009451/ProgrammerInter...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25009451/ProgrammerInterrupted.pdf)

I just can't see why I would use it - I have existing solutions of email, SMS,
phone, what does this do that I can't already accomplish? It looks like I can
have conference calls. Is that the only "new" thing?

As I say, I can't see a compelling case for it. It's not up to me to say why
not, it's up to you to provide one.

